# Wake The Hell Up Suns Fans!



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

So last year, the big deal was you had no center, and you were going to try to get dampier and all of this. And no one thought the starting line up that phoniex had would work. BUT GUESS WHAT? IT DID! And now all you guys tlak like you need a 5 so bad. YOU FRICKEN WON 62 GAMES! AND YOU WERE TOGATHER FOR 1 YEAR! YOU LOST TO THE SPURS, A TEAM THAT HAS TONS OF EXPEIRENCE TOGATHER AND ARE BATTLE HARDENED! YOU DONT NEED TO TRADE MARION, OR JJ, YOUR GOING TO BE FINE, in the draft, just pick up a shooting guard (the only thing you need a little more depth at) and you will be fine. You did so well because you played at a style most teams didnt understand, so dont go pick up a center, JUST BE PATIENT, THE SUNS ARE A SICK TEAM AND THEY CAN WIN IT WITH THE TEAM THEY HAVE IN YEARS TO COME!


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> So last year, the big deal was you had no center, and you were going to try to get dampier and all of this. And no one thought the starting line up that phoniex had would work. BUT GUESS WHAT? IT DID! And now all you guys tlak like you need a 5 so bad. YOU FRICKEN WON 62 GAMES! AND YOU WERE TOGATHER FOR 1 YEAR! YOU LOST TO THE SPURS, A TEAM THAT HAS TONS OF EXPEIRENCE TOGATHER AND ARE BATTLE HARDENED! YOU DONT NEED TO TRADE MARION, OR JJ, YOUR GOING TO BE FINE, in the draft, just pick up a shooting guard (the only thing you need a little more depth at) and you will be fine. You did so well because you played at a style most teams didnt understand, so dont go pick up a center, JUST BE PATIENT, THE SUNS ARE A SICK TEAM AND THEY CAN WIN IT WITH THE TEAM THEY HAVE IN YEARS TO COME!


Just..........go. Leave us be.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

He is 100% correct. We need to resign JJ and extend Amare. That makes our core Amare, JJ, Nash, Marion. I really don't care who else we have as long as we keep those 4 guys. All 4 are all stars.

Who make up our last 8?

Locks:
Hunter (Give him the MLE...he deserves it)
Jackson (A solid veteran...keep him around)

Expendable:
Q (He was so clutch in the season but played terrible in the playoffs
Barbosa (I'm not high on him at all)
Bo (I wish we played him more...I think he could be a solid bench player)

Who cares:
Voskuhl
McCarty
Shirley

What we need:
Depth
A center

When I saw we need a center I don't mean a starting center. I think Amare would be fine with playing 5 for half the season or more. However, it was proven during the year that at times we need another big guy. Hell, I'd like to see a lineup of Stevo, Marion, Hunter, Amare, and a true 5 at times for one killer rebounding team.

Most likely I see the Suns hanging on to the mentioned 4 all stars and Q, Hunter, and Jackson. That leaves us with 6 spots to fill.

My expectations:

Draft the best player available. The Suns seem to have good luck when drafting based on this strategy. 

Look to pickup a solid PG and a solid Center...preferably an athletic center who is strong enough to guard shaq but will be able to run.

That's it. Next year if we continue to run and play defense for 48 minutes I see another long run. 

I think Nash had 3 good years left in him. Let's get at least 2 rings.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> What we need:
> Depth
> A center
> 
> ...it was proven during the year that at times we need another big guy... and a solid Center...who is strong enough to guard shaq...That's it.


 :swammi: You need Dampier. Really. Please? :bsmile: 

We gave you Stevo, remember ? :greatjob:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

nah trade Dampier to the east.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Suns need another legit big man to pair with Amare, maybe they can get that in that draft. Unless the Suns match the contract, Johnson is gone, so the Suns can move Marion back to his more natural SF spot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> He is 100% correct. We need to resign JJ and extend Amare. That makes our core Amare, JJ, Nash, Marion. I really don't care who else we have as long as we keep those 4 guys. All 4 are all stars.
> 
> Who make up our last 8?
> 
> ...




I don't think we should waste our MLE on Hunter, when we can get someone who actually does something all yr or more than he did. We'd get stuck with a bad contract. He may also realize opting out was stupid when no one offers him much. He may come back cheap.

As for trading Q. I disagree also. We need to remember this was his first playoffs. Hes still young. Lack of experience just like us. And he was vital to our great season.

As for what we need too add, a high energy rebounder, and in the draft someone like a McCants who can play on the bench and also contribute. A back up PG as well would be nice with the MLE.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LakerLunatic said:


> So last year, the big deal was you had no center, and you were going to try to get dampier and all of this. And no one thought the starting line up that phoniex had would work. BUT GUESS WHAT? IT DID! And now all you guys tlak like you need a 5 so bad. YOU FRICKEN WON 62 GAMES! AND YOU WERE TOGATHER FOR 1 YEAR! YOU LOST TO THE SPURS, A TEAM THAT HAS TONS OF EXPEIRENCE TOGATHER AND ARE BATTLE HARDENED! YOU DONT NEED TO TRADE MARION, OR JJ, YOUR GOING TO BE FINE, in the draft, just pick up a shooting guard (the only thing you need a little more depth at) and you will be fine. You did so well because you played at a style most teams didnt understand, so dont go pick up a center, JUST BE PATIENT, THE SUNS ARE A SICK TEAM AND THEY CAN WIN IT WITH THE TEAM THEY HAVE IN YEARS TO COME!


Great post. Thanks man. I agree too.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

LakerLunatic said:


> So last year, the big deal was you had no center, and you were going to try to get dampier and all of this. And no one thought the starting line up that phoniex had would work. BUT GUESS WHAT? IT DID! And now all you guys tlak like you need a 5 so bad. YOU FRICKEN WON 62 GAMES! AND YOU WERE TOGATHER FOR 1 YEAR! YOU LOST TO THE SPURS, A TEAM THAT HAS TONS OF EXPEIRENCE TOGATHER AND ARE BATTLE HARDENED! YOU DONT NEED TO TRADE MARION, OR JJ, YOUR GOING TO BE FINE, in the draft, just pick up a shooting guard (the only thing you need a little more depth at) and you will be fine. You did so well because you played at a style most teams didnt understand, so dont go pick up a center, JUST BE PATIENT, THE SUNS ARE A SICK TEAM AND THEY CAN WIN IT WITH THE TEAM THEY HAVE IN YEARS TO COME!


I agree, but Amare has made it evident he doesn't want to stay at 5 long term.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Congrats to the Suns for having a helluva season. Their a young team and there will be no doubt you guys will make the playoffs next season. :greatjob:


----------



## imadruid (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm sorry were the Suns elliminated???? I was too busy watching the NHL playoffs.............Go Leafs , Go........ They just beat the Devils and are bound for the final......Anybody want to rain on my parade ?, I'll quote the Stones " Hey you getta offa my cloud" :biggrin:


----------

